# 'Ovarian Reserve'



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you for answering my question about the 2, 3 & 4 bloods. 

What is 'ovarian reserve'?  Apologies for being naive


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Ovarian reserve is a posh way of telling if you've got eggs to come! The higher the level the poorer chance of stimulation to injections.

Ruth


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks - that's makes it a bit clearer now


----------

